# Impossible d'écrire sur mon disque dur



## Morgan_varo (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai un disque dure d'1To mais impossible de mettre et de modifier des fichier avec mon mac. Je suis en macOS Mojave 10.14.1 ; j'ai cherché et normalement la compatibilité Windows/Mac ne devrait pas poser de problème. Je ne comprend pas.

Merci de votre aide.
Cordialement,
Morgan


----------



## Sly54 (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Comment est formaté ce disque dur ?


----------



## Morgan_varo (18 Février 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment est formaté ce disque dur ?



Je ne sais pas, je l’ai utilisé sur Windows


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2019)

Morgan_varo a dit:


> J'ai un disque dure d'1To mais impossible de mettre et de modifier des fichier avec mon mac. Je suis en macOS Mojave 10.14.1 ; j'ai cherché et normalement la compatibilité Windows/Mac ne devrait pas poser de problème. Je ne comprend pas.


Tu as cherché où ?


Morgan_varo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je l’ai utilisé sur Windows


Par défaut, à l'achat d'un nouveau disque dur il est formaté en FAT ou NTFS, jamais dans le format Mac. De plus, macOS sait lire le contenu d'un disque en NTFS, mais est incapable d'écrire des données dans ce format. En FAT32, aucun problème, mais la taille maximale est limitée à 4 Go _(2 Go sous macOS Mojave)_.

Donc, à quoi est destiné ce disque dur USB ? Stocker des données uniquement que pour Mac, faire des échanges entre un PC et un Mac ? Si c'est le dernier cas, il faudra formater ton disque dur en choisissant Table de partition MBR et le format exFAT, tu pourras copier/effacer des fichiers sans aucun problème dans ces deux univers et sans logiciel tiers.


----------



## Morgan_varo (18 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as cherché où ?
> 
> Par défaut, à l'achat d'un nouveau disque dur il est formaté en FAT ou NTFS, jamais dans le format Mac. De plus, macOS sait lire le contenu d'un disque en NTFS, mais est incapable d'écrire des données dans ce format. En FAT32, aucun problème, mais la taille maximale est limitée à 4 Go _(2 Go sous macOS Mojave)_.
> 
> Donc, à quoi est destiné ce disque dur USB ? Stocker des données uniquement que pour Mac, faire des échanges entre un PC et un Mac ? Si c'est le dernier cas, il faudra formater ton disque dur en choisissant Table de partition MBR et le format exFAT, tu pourras copier/effacer des fichiers sans aucun problème dans ces deux univers et sans logiciel tiers.



Oui c’est surtout pour mettre des choses dessu depuis mon mac mais si il peut être visible et modifiable depuis un PC se serai parfait.
Quel est la procédure pour le rendre compatible sur les deux formats ?
Merci beaucoup,
Morgan



*Note de la modération*: maintenant que le problème est à peu près bien posé, je note qu'il n'a pas de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

Morgan_varo a dit:


> Oui c’est surtout pour mettre des choses dessu depuis mon mac mais si il peut être visible et modifiable depuis un PC se serai parfait.
> Quel est la procédure pour le rendre compatible sur les deux formats ?
> Merci beaucoup,
> Morgan


Si tu es sûr de faire des échanges de données avec des PC, tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur, tu sélectionnes Effacer, tu sélectionnes le format exFAT et Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR), puis un clic sur Effacer. Ton disque dur sera lisible/inscriptible sous Windows et macOS sans logiciel tiers et sans limitation de taille par fichier.


----------



## Morgan_varo (19 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu es sûr de faire des échanges de données avec des PC, tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur, tu sélectionnes Effacer, tu sélectionnes le format exFAT et Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR), puis un clic sur Effacer. Ton disque dur sera lisible/inscriptible sous Windows et macOS sans logiciel tiers et sans limitation de taille par fichier.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 130728
> Voir la pièce jointe 130729



Il sera donc réinitialisé ? Il faut que je fasse une sauvegarde alors. Je vais faire ça. 
Merci beaucoup, et bonne journée 
Morgan


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

Morgan_varo a dit:


> Il sera donc réinitialisé ? Il faut que je fasse une sauvegarde alors. Je vais faire ça.
> Merci beaucoup, et bonne journée
> Morgan


Eh oui, il est donc conseillé de sauvegarder tes données présentes dans un autre support avant de le formater, car tout sera effacé.


----------



## Morgan_varo (19 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Eh oui, il est donc conseillé de sauvegarder tes données présentes dans un autre support avant de le formater, car tout sera effacé.




Merci beaucoup pour l’aide,
Bonne journée,
Morgan


----------

